# Brags... Glimmer is a Good Citizen



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome Job Glimmer!!! You should be proud of her!!! and Congrats to you...it's a hard job, but glad she got her ribbons!!! Keep it up Glimmer!!:wink2::wink2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you both, lovely photos you must be very proud!.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations Glimmer!!! You have a very impressive list of accomplishments. I love the photos of you with your proud mom but I especially like the one of you lying on the couch having a well deserved rest after all of your work. Good work beautiful girl


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! How did I miss this earlier? I know how hard you've worked with her.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!! A well deserved win to a wonderful dog and her wonderful owner


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

That's fabulous news. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! I love all you have done together.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Awww look at her! She knows she's a Good Citizen. 0

I know how you feel. 
My high energy over the top boy earned his CGC after many many classes and it was such a high. 
I was so proud too.

Congrats!

Connie :wavey:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations. Way to go, Glimmer!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful girl Glimmer!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

